# Sch 40 pipe from Lowes



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Where can I find shorter length of PVC pipes? Lowes carries 10' long and it is too much for me. I just need to use 1-2'.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

North York Plumbing & Heating (just south of Wellington on Industrial Parkway South).

They keep all this stuff in stock, and will cut to length as required.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

PS: what inside diam do you need? I may have a few off cuts...


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd bet that if we knew what size, we could give you a piece. I think most of us have a collection of pvc  or am I the only one?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*clear pvc*



J_T said:


> I'd bet that if we knew what size, we could give you a piece. I think most of us have a collection of pvc  or am I the only one?
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Lol your not alone. Although I would like to know where the best place is to get clear pvc? Most big box stores don't carry this item. (Cause the majority of us don't do plumbing with it)

I'm located around square one. I'm specifically looking for 2, 1 1/2 and 1 inch. I know that If the situation requires, i can use acrylic (the flexible clear stuff they have at home depot). But any links would be appreciated. Thank you.

Matt


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

JJ Downs in Etobicoke will cut to size what ever you need in sch 40/80. Only catch is that they open 9-5 Monday to Friday and closed weekends. HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is the just one problem that he will spend more on gas looking around for 2' than paying 20 for the whole pipe 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> Here is the just one problem that he will spend more on gas looking around for 2" than paying 20 for the whole pipe


Quit talking sense. This site was built on spending $20 on gas to spend $5 less than the part that's $20 three blocks away.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

thank you for the offer. I will try to look around in my neighbourhood and will keep your offer in my mind.

It is great to have nice people in this forum who help other hobbyists.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Redddogg69 said:


> Quit talking sense. This site was built on spending $20 on gas to spend $5 less than the part that's $20 three blocks away.


This site was built on hobbyists helping fellow hobbyists, whether it be by saving some money, or in some cases, talking some sense


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> Here is the just one problem that he will spend more on gas looking around for 2" than paying 20 for the whole pipe


lol I mistook JediWiggles' who is locacated near Square One as the OP...


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris S said:


> This site was built on hobbyists helping fellow hobbyists, whether it be by saving some money, or in some cases, talking some sense


Ok I'll bite then Chris. If the op only needs a bit, I have a 2.5' length of 1 1/2" pipe and some 1" that he is welcome to for free if he can make it out to either Burlington or Milton to pick it up.


----------

